# Photographic impressions of Taxco/Mexico



## r0r5ch4ch (Jan 16, 2017)

We had a weekend-trip to Taxco, the "silver" city. It is an amazing city and from time to time I will add some shots here.

Sure everybody who has pictures of Taxco is also invited to do so.




Taxco at sunset by Tobias Zimmermann, auf Flickr


----------



## r0r5ch4ch (Jan 17, 2017)

The shot was made at the beautiful "Pozas de Azules" near Taxco. It is a long write with really heavy curves but the goal is worth it. The water is extremely cold and every house around this area is taking the water from this spring. There are little water cables all around this place.




Origin by Tobias Zimmermann, auf Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 17, 2017)

Both great photos.


----------



## r0r5ch4ch (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks zombiesniper 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## r0r5ch4ch (Jan 18, 2017)

This little beauty was found next to the pozas. Enjoying the view.




Enjoying the view by Tobias Zimmermann, auf Flickr


----------



## deggimatt (Jan 18, 2017)

The last one is amazing. Well done.


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 18, 2017)

Mexico is such a rich shooting environment.  Gracias por compartir.


----------



## r0r5ch4ch (Jan 18, 2017)

Thank you all 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## r0r5ch4ch (Jan 19, 2017)

Taxco is even at night busy and shows his true beautiful face: A rich variety of colors, lights and nature...




Taxco at night by Tobias Zimmermann, auf Flickr


----------



## Gary A. (Jan 19, 2017)

It looks very European.  How's the food and your German palate?


----------



## r0r5ch4ch (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi Gary. You are absolutely right. It looks a bit like a typical Italian little town. And it feels like that. The food was the only. Problem. On this weekend we didn't find any good restaurant and food their. Your find good snacks but if you want to eat good, and we never eat expensive, we just want good Mexican food, you will get many times disappointed. You find many restaurants with amazing views over the city, but the food is maybe average in taste. The prices are higher. The best food we had in our hotel. Really tasty, but comes with the special "hotel" prices. Do you have Mexican roots, or are you just interested in the culture and learned Spanish? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## r0r5ch4ch (Jan 21, 2017)

Up the hill to the famous Monte Cristo in Taxco/Mexico.




Up the hill by Tobias Zimmermann, auf Flickr


----------



## Frank F. (Jan 21, 2017)

Tobias, Tobias, 

die Qualität Deiner Arbeit ist bewunderswert

the quality of your work is adorable


----------



## r0r5ch4ch (Jan 21, 2017)

Frank F. said:


> Tobias, Tobias,
> 
> die Qualität Deiner Arbeit ist bewunderswert
> 
> the quality of your work is adorable



Danke Frank, das ist ein sehr nettes Kompliment.

But still I am praciticing and practicing. Still so much to learn and get to know. Sometimes you have a flow and you like the output and sometimes you want to put everything into the trash . But maybe thats the way of learning.

Thank you for your comment and compliment!


----------



## r0r5ch4ch (Jan 31, 2017)

Another nightshot/cityscape at night of Taxco... I love the two different main light colors. Something I so far only saw in Taxco (blue and orange)




Sea of lights, Taxco at night by Tobias Zimmermann, auf Flickr


----------



## Frank F. (Feb 1, 2017)

r0r5ch4ch said:


> Another nightshot/cityscape at night of Taxco... I love the two different main light colors. Something I so far only saw in Taxco (blue and orange)Sea of lights, Taxco at night by Tobias Zimmermann, auf Flickr




I guess there are old incadescent (orange) being replaced by LED or cool converter bulbs (blue or green) This should be seen in more cities around the world nowadays


----------



## r0r5ch4ch (Feb 1, 2017)

Frank F. said:


> r0r5ch4ch said:
> 
> 
> > Another nightshot/cityscape at night of Taxco... I love the two different main light colors. Something I so far only saw in Taxco (blue and orange)Sea of lights, Taxco at night by Tobias Zimmermann, auf Flickr
> ...



Good idea, I think you are right. So far I didn't discover it, at least not in the nightshots in Puebla. But I will keep my eye open .


----------



## droaingsong (Feb 2, 2017)

Good job with the cityscape of Taxco


----------



## r0r5ch4ch (Feb 2, 2017)

Another shot of the beautiful Pozas de Azules in Taxco/Mexico.




Water movement by Tobias Zimmermann, auf Flickr


----------



## r0r5ch4ch (Feb 11, 2017)

A lucky catch while doing a night long exposure in Taxco/Mexico.




Firework over Taxco by Tobias Zimmermann, auf Flickr


----------

